# Swedish cube day 2007



## Kenneth (Nov 8, 2007)

Now it is decided. There will be a competiton December 15 in Kunsängen, (about 35 km west of Stockholm).

We got the venue the whole day (9 AM - 10 PM) so there is time for many events.

Mainly we will do:

3x3x3
5x5x5
3x3x3 BLD
3x3x3 feet
3x3x3 multi BLD
4x4x4 BLD
2x2x2 OH
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Clock
Square-1
Magic
Master Magic
Snake

If time allows:
2x2x2
4x4x4
3x3x3 OH

And maybe more 

More information will follow...

Forgot FMC...


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 8, 2007)

BTW, don't mail me, my computer is down, mail to my brother (Tommy), look at Speedcubing for the adress.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 8, 2007)

If there really is going to be a FMC I might actually show up! Is it an Open tournament or not?


----------



## gillesvdp (Nov 8, 2007)

10 Pm .... ???


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow. Apparently that competition is going to be quite multinational.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, 10 PM!

It looks like a 2-day tournament in 1 day


----------



## KConny (Nov 8, 2007)

Yes, it's open to everyone. Yes, there will be FMC. Yes, it's 10 PM or 22:00.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 9, 2007)

There is 2x2x2 OH but not 3x3x3 OH ??? wow


----------



## KConny (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a competition for events that were left out of Swedish Open.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks KConny for answering for me 

We will do 3x3x3 OH if there is time (got one request for that already, from KConny =), but it is, as said above, a competition mainly for the "odd" events.

OK, 5x5x5 is not that "odd" but there has not ben a competition in this event in Sweden for more than two years.

3x3x3 is certenally not odd but newer a cube competition and no 3x


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 9, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> If there really is going to be a FMC I might actually show up! Is it an Open tournament or not?


Yes, FMC is a must in this comp, first time in Sweden. (only Sweds who has done this event are me and Lars Petrus, I did DNF


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

Is this a coincidence?

http://hem.passagen.se/aspelins/TEAZLE/kubsm2006.html

Why is this competition not listed at speedcubing.com?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 9, 2007)

Because it is an unofficial event, WCA only lists official ones.

We actually had three (or was it four?) competitions where we did 2x OH. We also did some more unofficials like 3x3x3 Siamese cube, Magic OH.... memory lost if there was more =P


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 9, 2007)

Why is it unofficial? Isn't there a WCA delegate? Would you be interested in making it official?


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't know really. The WCA board decides the official events.

Earlier the Siamese and also Rainbow cube was official events but was later removed from the official list (I think it was Tyson who did not want them to be official).

BTW: I just remerbered we also did 3x3x3 NIE (no inspection event), three or four times in competition (this is Anders Larsson's favorite event). 3x3x3 3-in-a-row (once, Anssi won I think). e also had the first ever Snake competiton last years "cube day". I also did snake twice in Finland, Johannes has got the WR's.

I'm also pretty sure Bob Burton had Magic OH in one of his competitions.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

You could ask if this could become an official competition. Even official competitions (Euro2006, Worlds2007) can have unofficial events (Speed-blind, Team-solve).

If the problem is that you need a WCA-delegate to be there.....maybe I could become one?


----------



## clement (Nov 12, 2007)

I've already booked my place 

Yeah ! for the multiple blindfold 

Apparently, there is already a WCA deleguate chosen for this competition : Anders Larsson.
But I can become one also.

Clément


----------



## TheBB (Nov 12, 2007)

It's listed on SC.com. It does have a delegate. It has all the makings of an official competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't see it listed on http://www.speedcubing.com/

I do see it listed on http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

Looks official to me


----------



## KConny (Nov 12, 2007)

It is official.
Not all the info have been added to the WCA page, so it has yet to be annouced on Speedcubing.com


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

I will look for a plane ticket tonight


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2007)

Clarification:

It is official but there will be unofficial events in this compettion, (like 2x OH and yesterday Anders asked me if there is room for 3x3x3 NIE, I will see if there is time for that.)


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 13, 2007)

At this page there is a description of how to get there (I will put up a page for the competiton soon but it not ready yet).

Here is a short translation from the page:

Bus 559 to Granhammar from Kungsängen station has got a stop at Bygdegårdsvägen a few meters avay from the venue. (it's a 5 min ride)

Kungsängen station is reach from Stockholm central by local train ("Pendeltåg") in about 25 minutes.

The rest is about how to get there by car, guess you don't


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2007)

> The rest is about how to get there by car, guess you don't


Not this time, but maybe next year if there is going to be another Swedish/Finnish tournament-holiday-tournament opportunity

Drive:1,496 km – about 15 hours 25 mins

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&time=&date=&ttype=&saddr=rotterdam,+nl&daddr=Kungs%C3%A4ngen&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=26.13161,58.447266&ie=UTF8&z=6&om=1


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 14, 2007)

Now we got a page for the competition up and running:

Link


----------



## tim (Nov 14, 2007)

> 1430-1500 3x3x3 Cube Blindfolded best of three (BLD)
> 1600-1700 4x4x4 cube BLD best of one, 3x3x3 Multi BLD best of one



wow, that sounds so awesome. I wish i could make it to come...


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 15, 2007)

Why can't you? Plaintickets (ryanair!) are 1 cent (taxes not included)


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 16, 2007)

Arnaud, have you sent a registering to my brother?

Otherwise you can register by sending me a PM here and I will list you for the events you have choosen.

That goes for the rest of you who read this and like to come, you can PM me and tell me your full name and the events you like to do.

(It's a shortcut, othewise my brother gets the mails, forward them to me, I add the person to the list and then send the updated page back to him so he can upload it to his server  )


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2007)

We decided to set a (wery small) entry fee for SCD. The fee is set to a maximum of 50 Swedish crowns and that is about 6 euro. But if many (20+ ppl) comes then it will be lower.

The fee is to finance the cost for the venue, that is about 100 euro. (I don't want to drain the wery small budget of SveKub compleatly)

We discussed the fee at SveKub and no one complained about it, (everybody can afford 6 euro =)

Just wanted to let you know


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2007)

The SCD web page is now updated with some preregistred participants:

Link


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2007)

Good news for all fast cubers that will come:

There is now a prize donation for *3x3x3 best single time* in the competition.

The prize is 2,000 Swedish Crowns = about 220 euro or 320 dollars.

Are you fast? the prize is enough to pay your trip to Sweden if you live in Europe


----------



## KConny (Nov 23, 2007)

Edouard Chambon just Preregistred so say goodbye to the pricemoney. Not even a LL skip would help me.


----------



## Doudou (Nov 26, 2007)

I took my flight tickets, That's sure I will come.


----------



## KConny (Nov 28, 2007)

Great! 
I'm looking forward to getting my ass kicked.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 28, 2007)

KConny said:


> Great!
> I'm looking forward to getting my ass kicked.



Yea yea, for 3x3x3, but htere are more events, Lets' beat him at least in the 2x2x2 OH, I think we can do that


----------



## KConny (Nov 28, 2007)

His 2x2 avg is 6.61 and his OH avg is 23.89, so I doubt I'll have a chance.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll try, using CLL you just need some luck and you solve in 10 turns, one or two of those and I do a sub 15 average


----------



## Doudou (Nov 29, 2007)

I tried 2x2 OH... But that's difficult...
I got on my first try a 4.1, because of a LL skip. 
I have to practice a bit to average about 10, because i must be about 15


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 30, 2007)

Seriously I'm actually glad if I can do a sub 20 average, I have not practice 2x OH for more than a year. But... I'm pretty sure I can do sub 15 if I get good scrambles


----------



## Erik (Dec 5, 2007)

arnaud and me have done some searching about the travel and come to this:
arlanda airport: close to stockholm
stockholm NYO: miles aways from stockholm?????? why is this? and why do they call them stockholm? 
Is there a good cheap way of going from NYO kavska to Kangsungen?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

Erik and I are going on a nice travel to Sweden. We travel by car from Enschede to Berlin on Friday and arrive pretty late and far (100 km) from Stockholm at stockholm NYO. We travel back on Sunday-night, so we have Saturday for the competition and Sunday for tourism.

If anyone wants to join us, please let me know. Flying from Berlin to Stockholm NYO is only 0.01 Euro + 10 Euro taxes. Driving from Capelle/Enschede to Berlin is free.

If anyone can help us with a place to stay or travelling from Stockholm NYO to the competition, please let us know. Any help will be greatly appreciated and we will return favors by:
A) I will let you beat me (probably)
B) Erik will impress you with some crazy-fast solves.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

My brother already offer the room he has to the two Frenchmen. In my place there are no place to sleep exept where I sleep.

If there are no one that has got place, then I recommend the "cheap" link at the SCD site, there you can find room in central Stockholm for sub 300 Crowns (30-32 Euro something) I recommend the boat "af Chapman" at "Skeppsholmen", from there it is a 10 minutes walk to the central station.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kenneth. We land at around midnight (Friday/Saturday). Would there still be a train from Stockholm NYO to Central Stockholm?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

Erik asked the same at SveKub, I will check that as soon as I had my breakfast


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is the tree last trips to Stockholm that evning:

23:20 Skavsta Airport	Stockholm City 00:40 
23:40 Skavsta Airport	Stockholm City 01:00 
00:00 Skavsta Airport	Stockholm City 01:20

The bus company is named "Flygbussarna"

That is the best way to reach Stockholm but it is also possible to get to Södertälje and from there use the local train, the "Pendeltåg" to Stockholm or even directly to Kungsängen after a train switch at some of the stations in Stockholm city where the lines are parallell.

Do you need information for how to do that or is the "Flygbussarna" good enough?

Otherwise I can look for that information too.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 6, 2007)

If I understood Erik correctly, we are going to spend the night at "Stockholm NYO". The next morning Gunnar is going to pick us up and drive us to the competition.

We don't know where we are going to stay the second night.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

Hehe, I just had the idéa that Gunnar and Kåre is passing the airport on there way to the competition in the early morning and was just about to give you the tips you can stay at the airport and let them pick you up!

Crazy 

We fix your staying for the second night, I got a plan that I'm sure will work =)


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2007)

that's great!  mind sharing what the plan is? 
I can pay you in fast solves?


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 6, 2007)

I would have loved to join you Erik and Arnaud.
As you know, I am a big fan of such big (and a little crazy) trips.
Unfortunately school is taking pretty much all of time so I can't join. :-( :-(

Have fun !


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

Erik said:


> that's great!  mind sharing what the plan is?
> I can pay you in fast solves?



You gotta pay my brother if someone if my plan compiles. Thing is that he got a company/office in Kungsängen where there is a toilet/shower and a small kitchen among the jigsaw puzzle machine, printers, paper cutters and desks.

There is plenty of room to sleep there if the floor is good enoug?

But as you understand I myself cannot promise you the room. I have asked Tommy in e-mail about it but has not got any reply from him yet.

We have to wait for that...


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2007)

THAT would be a GREAT idea man. I hope it can be managed!


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 6, 2007)

No answer from him yet and he is often away for some days. I shall meet him Saturday this week in Kunsängen to inspect the venue, (aspecially the lighting situation, if it's poor we have to fix some extra lights) among other preparations needed to do. If I have not got an answer from him before that I will for sure know then.

So, don't worry and start to wonder if there is a couple of days before you get the answer from me


----------



## Erik (Dec 6, 2007)

ok great man, also check out what the temperature would be in the room if it's filled with people, at dutch open it was hot and no fresh air (untill about 5 o clock)..


----------



## KConny (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm more afraid of it being to cold. Cubing with cold hands sucks.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 7, 2007)

Too bad you cannot go Gilles. That is the second time you are missing a trip to Sweden 

And thanks everyone for helping Erik and me. This is one of the reasons I love the cubing community so much.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 7, 2007)

Cubing with cold feet sucks too.


----------



## adragast (Dec 7, 2007)

new event: rubik's cube with gloves...


----------



## Erik (Dec 7, 2007)

actually I only care for main events this time xD


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 8, 2007)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Cubing with cold feet sucks too.


 Ant I don't think that is because of the cold


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 8, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> No answer from him yet and he is often away for some days. I shall meet him Saturday this week in Kunsängen...



Erik, I know you got contact with my brother after I wrote that so I don't think I need to give you an answer anymore 

BTW, The venue is great, The light is a litte weak so I think I fix some extras. But for the rest, it seems wery nice. The temperature was slightly cold when we was there today, when it's fill up with folk it gets warmer and if that isn't enough, you kan control the temeprature in the room simply by twisting a knob on the wall


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 10, 2007)

Because there are more registered participants than I ever expected from the beginning we may have to do some changes in the program for the day. Be prepared for that.

Best thing I think is if we who are there the day discuss what's best in the morning, before we start.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 14, 2007)

Matyas Kuti did not register for SCD 2007 but he came anyway. I think we can expect a number of WR's. for example 4x4x4 BLD, he can do sub 3, multi BLD he just did a 19/20 attemt this eavning 

He also did a normal 5x5 of 1:26


----------



## tim (Dec 14, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Matyas Kuti did not register for SCD 2007 but he came anyway. I think we can expect a number of WR's. for example 4x4x4 BLD, he can do sub 3, multi BLD he just did a 19/20 attemt this eavning
> 
> He also did a normal 5x5 of 1:26



I hope there are some guys who can take some of his crazy solves on tape.

And good luck to everyone who's competiting tomorrow


----------



## KConny (Dec 15, 2007)

The competition is now over. Here are some random results. They are not very accurate, but you get the point.

3x3: Eduoard Chambon avg 12.60. Best single time: Erik Akkersdijk 9.94 (non lucky)
5x5: Won by Erik Akkersdijk with a new single world record 1:30 i think. And also world record avg.
4x4: Won by Erik Akkersijk
3x3 BLD: Won by Mátyás Kuti: Two 55.xx solves. 
Multi BLD: Won by Mátyás Kuti with 6 cubes in 15 min. (it was a looong day of cubing an everybody was tired)
4x4BLD: Won by Mátás Kuti with a new world record, but i can't remember the time. Like sub 5.
FMC: Anssi Vanhala 35 moves. Arnaud found a nice start but spent to long time on finding a good continuation and DNF'd.
Megaminx: won by Erik A, with avg WR of 1:14 and WR singel 1:12

I think Mátyás also won Clock, Sq1, Magic and MM.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 15, 2007)

wtf... Erik is too good. Can't wait to see the full results.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2007)

A KConny was here before me telling the news =)

But one, Erik A also won the 2x2x2 OH but best single was Erik J 6,xx (lucky).

Matyas also won Pyraminx, I was best swede and I'm wery happy with that because Pyraminx was my main event for this competition =)

Results will come up probably tomorrow morning, Anders Larsson siad he was going tho check all results when he got home this night and send them to Ron when he is done with that.

Edit: "siad", no I'm not tired, not at all 

Erik A had a wonderful Multi BLD of DNF/2. I was the judge. He started the first alg with an edge pop, it landed on the table and he put the cube down ad slowly search the table, finds it and gets it back in. He has no idéa of orientation but he takes to 50% chance and continues. Manage to end the first alg, does a second and pops again in the third. The edge newer got compleatly out but then he ended the solve. guess that cube was not good for his fast twisting style.


----------



## Ron (Dec 16, 2007)

Results are online now:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2007

I am glad I did not stay up until Anders sent the results file to me. It was 2:47am.  Now they were online at 8:10am.

I wonder whether Erik used his Olympicube 5x5. Amazing average.


----------



## gillesvdp (Dec 16, 2007)

The Megaminx average is quite impressive too. ^^


Congratulations Erik ! and all other competitors of course


----------



## Erik (Dec 16, 2007)

Ron said:


> Results are online now:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...=All+Results&competitionId=SwedishCubeDay2007
> 
> I am glad I did not stay up until Anders sent the results file to me. It was 2:47am.  Now they were online at 8:10am.
> ...



Actually I did. The first solve (1:30) had a 7 sec during F perm. All the solves were videotaped and I'll put the first one up very soon. Too bad my average ended a bit bad, but I'm not complaining 
The 9.94 was non-lucky I think, but I might've skipped one pair, though I'm not sure, this one is also on video.
I'm also very happy I won the main event I was waiting for so long! 2x2 OH is great..


----------



## KConny (Dec 16, 2007)

Ron: Some thing went wrong. I got an avg of 20.12 but is listed after Mark Gaines who got 20.14 in the 3x3 final.


----------



## sam (Dec 16, 2007)

matyas averaged 2:30 per cube in his multiblind...wow. Amazing results Erik and everyone else who competed!


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome competition, and tons of nice results. Congrats on all your records Erik! You almost broke the 4x4 WR avg as well.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 16, 2007)

pjk said:


> Awesome competition, and tons of nice results..



Thank's.

I did a lot to make things happen during the day, got a lot of help from everybody and that made it possible. Someone said in the end of the day, can't remember who, "this was like a three day competition in one day"

That made me happy and I stll smile when I think about it


----------



## Erik (Dec 16, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Someone said in the end of the day, can't remember who, "this was like a three day competition in one day"


I think that was me and that's exactly how it felt when we stepped back in the car again. Long but very cool to do. Thanks Kenneth!!


----------



## hdskull (Dec 16, 2007)

I guess Erik won the money to fly back


----------



## Erik (Dec 16, 2007)

tickets for us weren't really mindblowing..
thx Arnaud


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow you guys are amazing, I can only dream of being so good for now! That 5x5x5 is so fast if I saw a video I would probably be sick!


----------



## Ron (Dec 16, 2007)

> Ron: Some thing went wrong. I got an avg of 20.12 but is listed after Mark Gaines who got 20.14 in the 3x3 final.


Hi Daniel,

Thanks for notifying me. It should be correct now.
I hope next time you do sub 20 average.
Congrats on your 2 national records for blindfolded!

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## KConny (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Ron. Yeah, I'll get it next time, altough I really should have gotten it yesterday. I even made a T-shirt that said: "sub20? Join the Fridrich Mafia" just to make fun of Anders Larrson and Lennart Aspelin who do corners first. That kind of backfired.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 17, 2007)

Here's a very short summary of the trip Erik and I made:

*Thursday-night*: I choose between going to bed at 01:00 and doing the weekly competition FMC. I wanted to practice *corner-insertions* so I tried to create a FMC-solve that ended with a 3-cycle. I actually succeeded (25 moves) and after 20 minutes I found a very nice 8 move commutator that cancelled 4 moves giving me 29 in total. Because I had a lot of trouble finding that commutator I decided to try to find all possible 8/9 move insertions. That ended at 6:15 giving me *2 hours of sleep* that night. I can now say that I can do corner-insertions, but still not fast and natural.

*Friday*: Get haircut, pick up dog at ex-girlfriends house, drive to parents to drop off dog, drive to Erik, drive to airport (600 km total), *fly to Sweden*, worry about lost items (car-keys, stackmat, navigation system), realise we missed the last bus to a city, have fun at airport with random people, *"sleep"* on ground of airport (I can do that, Erik didn't really sleep) *from 3:30 to 5:30*

*Saturday*: Breakfast at airport, get picked up by Gunnar and Kåre Krig, drive to Stockholm/competition (125 km), *enjoy everyone and everything during 12-hours of competition*, be great at everything (Erik) and suck at most things (me), drive back from competition to airport (125 km), "sleep" at airport again for about 2 hours

*Sunday*: *fly back* after some delay, recover all lost items (very happy and lucky about this), drive back to Eriks place, *have private cube meeting* (why didn't anyone else come?), pick up dog at parents place, drive back home, sleep for 8 + 2 hours 

*Monday*: Go to work, *make plans* for next saturday (Lyon Winter Open). Plans so far include travelling and *more sleep*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey, Arnaud, I'd say you're getting a lot better at 3x3x3 BLD - you're getting close to the 5 minute mark now! Also, your MegaMinx time has really improved a lot in the past few weeks - I thought I was going to catch up to you on the MegaMinx, but you suddenly improved at the same time. What happened that you suddenly got so much better at it?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Arnaud, that sounds like when me, my brother, Anders and Micke Öhman went to Finland last year, Anders and my brother slept on the boat both ways but me and Micke could not sleep on a boat so we didn't for three days in a row 

But we had a lot of time for cubing.

Anyway, I'm happy you had fun at SCD and I'm wery glad you and Erik came. Next SveKub competition will be held by Dennis Nilsson in Malmoe, probably in March. That's much closer for you who live in the northen part of central Europe so I sure hope you can come there. (there is also DK open held by Henrik B Aagard comming up, I may go there if I can afford it).


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Mike: I improved on MegaMinx because I solve it when there is still light, which helps a lot. I used to solve it in the evening which doesn't work because I cannot recognise the colors. The only reason I improved on blind is because I knew I had 3 attempts. Erik said he would go slow on the first so he knew he had 1 correct. I told him it would be better to go fast on the first one because he could always go slow on the third one if the first was not succesful. I followed my own advice and it worked.

By the end of the second blindfolded attempt (off by a 3-cycle of edges the wrong way) my concentration was gone. I stopped the third attempt half way and was completely unfocused for fewest moves. There was one moment (after about 30 minutes) where I thought: "hey, 3 unsolved cubes. I must solve them to put the scramble back on". These "unsolved" cubes already had the scramble on them.

More sleep before the Lyon Open won't hurt.

Kenneth: Thanks again for all your work/help and I will probably see you next time in Malmoe and/or Denmark


----------



## Erik (Dec 18, 2007)

Haha yes the BLD events were nice.
Arnaud said like: we have 3 events so I go fast on the first one and then you have 2 more events to be safe.
In was like: lets go safe on the first one and then you can go freely on the rest.
The results: Arnaud did a safe first solve (5 min) and DNF'ed the other (like my advice)
I did a nice 2:19 for the first one and went slower on the others (like arnauds advice) xD
BLD multi was a bit strange. I POP-ed on my 3rd move, put in the cubie and POP-ed again on my 17th move. Arnaud solved 1 cube within the time limit and then almost solved the other 2, though outside the limit.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 18, 2007)

Erik said:


> Haha yes the BLD events were nice.
> Arnaud said like: we have 3 events so I go fast on the first one and then you have 2 more events to be safe.
> In was like: lets go safe on the first one and then you can go freely on the rest.
> The results: Arnaud did a safe first solve (5 min) and DNF'ed the other (like my advice)
> ...


You misunderstood what I did. I went fast on the first (and got it correct) so I did exactly what I told you to do. I tried to go even faster on the other two attempts (but failed because the second scramble was hard and the third one was "one to many").

Let's examine: (2 attempts to make it easier)
My idea; 1st fast, 2nd save if needed
Eriks idea; 1st save, 2nd fast

Situation: 1st incorrect.
My idea and Eriks idea: 2nd most be correct so slower

Situation: 1st correct.
My idea: Already fast, 2nd can be faster
Eriks idea: Slower, 2nd can be faster.

I think my idea is better?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2007)

I like your approach, Arnaud. That's what I generally do. Hence my 4 minute last solve at the VA Open. I could have done it in 3 minutes, I'm sure, but my memory was pretty fried by that time (it was after the 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD events), so by the time I memorized and checked it over a couple of times, I was over 2 minutes on just the memorization.

I got close on the other two, and the times were a good bit better, so it would have paid off if I had just gotten a bit luckier.


----------



## KConny (Dec 18, 2007)

My first attempt is always the fastest one. When your memory is blank, but on the third it's hard, when you already got two cubes in your head.


----------

